# Rolled Brisket



## zeddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry for the double post but I'm hoping to cook this soon and I'm looking for a few opinions.
I was given a brisket to smoke from a butcher, my first one. I don't know what to do with it though. The piece he gave me is small(about 6 pounds). It has been trimmed to next to no fat and rolled up and tied. I think it is a flat. Should I untie it and lay it flat? If I do it will be very thin as it was from a young cow. I'm worried it will dry out on a long cook. It looks nothing like the picture I have seen here or the large ones I have lusted over at costco.

I will be cooking it on my gmg.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

zeddy,have you properly introduced yourself in"Roll Call" ? If not this might be why you have a lack of responses.How thick is it if it was unrolled?


----------



## zeddy (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been a member for quite some time. Just not very active. I used to post more on pelletheads. It's a couple inches thick


----------



## zeddy (Nov 28, 2017)

My roll call intro was Nov 2009

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/newbie-from-canada.84335/#post-387296


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

It shouldn't dry out,just cook it like a flat which it probably is.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2017)

I think the problem with rolling it up will be slicing it.
It is going to be very hard to slice it against the grain.
Other than that, I would think it would stay moist & juicy in a roll.
Al


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 29, 2017)

i would would unroll it and coat it with EVOO then generously sprinkle it with coarse salt and some ground peppercorn ( or simple salt and pepper if thats all you have) Then cook at 220 until it reaches 205 it or all over probe tender( probe goes in and through all over like butter) i start checking around 195 and Spritz with apple juice if it starts to look dry. Its smaller yes but i would not worry about that fact because it will cook quicker so the process is the same as a bigger flat



My pellet cooker has a high smoke setting that averages 225 so 99% of my cooks are on that the whole cook.  Or at least start out there and get turned turned up later in the cook to like 350-400 for a bit to say crisp up the skin on a turkey or chicken wings


----------



## zeddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks, I was thinking the same thing about cutting it while rolled. The GMG recipe says to flip it, halfway to the stall, is that to melt the cap? if so is it necessary as mine has none.


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a thin flat on right know just coming out of the stall,I'll post it tomorrow
Richie


----------



## zeddy (Nov 29, 2017)

tropics said:


> I have a thin flat on right know just coming out of the stall,I'll post it tomorrow
> Richie


Thanks, I'm getting up early to put mine on before I go to work. Gonna control it with the wifi app and have the wife do the spritzing!


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2017)

The more you open that smoker the longer it will take.
Richie


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 29, 2017)

zeddy said:


> Thanks, I'm getting up early to put mine on before I go to work. Gonna control it with the wifi app and have the wife do the spritzing!




what WIFI app do you have ?? and you dont have to flip. and like tropics said open it as little as possible


----------



## zeddy (Nov 29, 2017)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> what WIFI app do you have ?? and you dont have to flip. and like tropics said open it as little as possible


I have a Green Mountain Jim Bowie and Daniel Boone with WIFI. The app that comes with the grill allows me to remotely run my grill. I can start it, change the temp, monitor the meat temp all remotely. I can also create rules, for example you could set the temp to 185 but have it automatically change based on time or when a certain meat temp is reached.


----------



## zeddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Three hours in


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

looking good.    

is that finished or still cooking ??


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

if its still cooking im thinking that small end might get over done by the time the big end is up to temp.  if so you could cut that end off and use it for burnt ends


----------



## zeddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Just finishing up now


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

nice whats the IT for each end ??


----------



## zeddy (Nov 30, 2017)

I pulled and wrapped it at 203. The skinny end was 209. I hope it’s not dry but the juice is flowing out of the foil. I’m gonna let it sit an hour and a half


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

sweet keep us informed


----------



## zeddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Well I’d say it was anything but dry. It was super tender, you could break it apart with a fork. It could have used maybe a bit more heat on the top to melt a bit more of the fat away. Not that there was hardly any.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks perfect!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## zerowin (Dec 1, 2017)

Great looking bark, and looks very tasty!  Nice one.


----------

